#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Фестиваль Пробуждения в Алматы

## Алексей Шмыгля

Дорогие Друзья!

Приглашаем Вас принять участие в круглом столе "Центральная Азия и Буддистская Цивилизация" – взаимодействие, история, перспективы. Круглый стол пройдёт в г. Алматы 11 мая по адресу гостиница Астана (Байтурсынова – 113, пер. Сатпаева). Начало в 10:00. 

Круглый Стола, который проводится в рамках международного дня ООН Явления, Пробуждения и Паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни - Пробуждённого Сакского Святого при поддержке Индийского Посольства и Института Востоковедения им. Сулейменова.

Так же приглашаем вас на Праздничный Вечер Совершенного Пробуждения, который состоится в г. Алматы 11 мая в 19:00 в гостинице Астана, и в поездку к уникальным буддистским наскальным изображениям на реке Или (выезд 12 мая в 9:00 от пересечения Кунаева – Айтеке-Би). 


С уважением и наилучшими пожеланиями,

активисты инициативной группы: 

координатор движения Люди Доброй Воли – Нина Бектемисова, 
монах буддистского ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи – Алексей Шмыгля.


Контакты: моб. Телефон - + 7 777 5658232

Смотрите болеее подробную иформацию 

http://www.chuprina.kz/news/druzya-p...astie-v-kruglo
 m-stole-centralnaya-aziya-i-buddistskaya-civilizaciya-%E2%80%93-vzaimodejstv
 ie-istoriya-perspektivy/

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Смотрите здесь информацию о том как прошёл фестиваль пробуждения в Алматы http://www.chuprina.kz/news/11-maya-...o-velikolepno/

----------

